#  > Engineering Exams & Institutes - All about Indian Engineering Colleges >  > JEE Mains 2013 Discussion Zone >  >  TITS Bhiwani btech admission 2013, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilities

## raymayank

*Technological Inst. of Textile & Sciences, Bhiwani*
*TITS Bhiwani Year of Establishment:* 1943.

*TITS Bhiwani Affiliation:* Maharishi Dayanand University Rohtak.

*TITS Bhiwani Admission:* JEE Mains.

*TITS Bhiwani Cut Off 2012:* NA.

*TITS Bhiwani Branches In Engineering:*
Bachelor of Technology in Textile TechnologyBachelor of Technology In Textile ChemistryBachelor of Technology in Computer EngineeringBachelor of Technology in Electronics and InstrumentationBachelor of Technology in Electronics and CommunicationBachelor of Technology in Information TechnologyBachelor of Technology in Fashion and Apparel*TITS Bhiwani Fee Structure For Engineering 2013:* Total Fee INR 70,000/- Per Year.

*TITS Bhiwani Hostel & Mess Fee Structure For Engineering 2013:* NA.

*TITS Bhiwani Engineering Placements 2012:*
Institute has 100% campus placements in Textiles and around 85% in all other branches from its inception. Prominent textile companies visit campus each year and recruit students for various roles. Various companies in textile field like Vardhman, Arvind mills, Ashima mills, Voltas, Huntsman international, Trident Ltd., JCT, Dystar, Must garments, Nahar Fabrics, OCL, Raymonds to name a few visit every year. From other field companies are like Tech Mahindra, TCS, HCL, Infosys, Honeywell, Birlasoft, Quark, Oracle Financial to name a few.

*TITS Bhiwani Campus & Intra Facilities:*
*Campus:*  The Technological Institute of Textile & Sciences is a name synonymous with high quality technical education and practical expertise, a name epitomizing strength of character and    dignity, a name that has served the industry for more than half a century and continues to do so. A name that has a grand history attached to it. The great visionary Padma Vibhushan Dr. G D Birla established the institute in the year 1943 under the auspices of the Birla Education Trust. With a modest beginning the institute has grown into a premier technical institute of the country drawing to its portal students from all over India and abroad.


TITS also promotes international understanding and goodwill in a modest way by providing training facilities to students from other countries. In the past the institute has organized special condensed courses for students from Kenya, Mauritius and Iran and many foreign students have also completed regular B. Tech. Degree programs from the Institute. Our endeavor is to inculcate the knowledge, skill and creativity in our students so as to meet the challenges of the industry.Technological Institute of Textiles & Sciences, Bhiwani was established in the year 1943. Its administration vests in a Managing Committee called TITS College Managing Committee which is constituted according to the constitution prescribed by the All India Council for Technical Education.


*Central library:* The spacious central library has 4 blocks for Textile & FAE, Electronics, Management and allied streams. The central library contains about 20,000 books and bound periodicals. In addition, we are subscribed to around 100 technical journals/periodicals from India and from many foreign countries; viz., UK, SA, Russia, Japan, France, Germany, Switzerland etc.


The library possesses almost all the currently available books on textile subjects, as well as a good collection of books on Management Science, Electronics and Instrumentation Engg. , Fashion and Apparel Engg. Besides many allied subjects . Even though our library started functioning from the year 1945, the issues of some important journals dating back to the year 1910 have been acquired for reference purposes.


After that the central library has a precious collection of a large number of project studies & thesis carried out by the scholars and faculty members of the institute. For the Computer and Information Technology students there is a separate spacious library in the IT Block which contains a good collection of Computer and IT course books. It subscribes a large number of technical journals and periodicals from India and from many foreign countries; viz., UK, US etc. Currently we are working on the digitalization of both the libraries.

*TITS Bhiwani Hostel & Mess Facilities:*
There are Four Boys hostels and a separate girls hostel having a total of 500 single seated rooms with a large dining hall and a cafeteria. All the Hostel rooms are fitted with ceiling fans. A fully Vegetarian hostel mess is being run by student themselves on the cooperative basis under the guidance of Faculty members. Hostel accommodation would be allotted strictly on first come first served  basis.


Hostel area also have Alumni home for pass-out students , VIP Guest house and guest house facility for college guests and parents of students. Hostel also provide sports facilities for students with various indoor and outdoor games. Various outdoor games consist of Cricket, Hockey, volleyball, Basketball, Football, Lawn Tennis etc. and indoors have Badminton, Table Tennis , Carom and Chess etc.


Married girls can not stay in the students hostel . if any girl student marries before completion of the course she will have to leave the hostel. Male students who voluntarily opt to live outside during the first year of the course would not be allowed to stay in the hostel in subsequent years. All the Hostel Residents shall abide by the Hostel Rules. Any violation of the Hostel rules will be viewed seriously. The Hostel wardens are fully competent to deal with the residents in the manner the situation demands.

*TITS Bhiwani Address:* Birla Colony Bhiwani-127021(Haryana-India).

*TITS Bhiwani Campus Virtual Tour:*








  Similar Threads: TITS Bhiwani btech admission 2015, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel, campus facilities JEC Jabalpur btech admission 2013, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilities NIT Sikkim btech admission 2013, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilities NIT Goa btech admission 2013, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilities NIT Silchar btech admission 2013, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilities

----------

